# Do any of you put frontline on your pregnant girls?



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

Just bred out girl and coowner wants to put frontline on??? Thanks in advance


----------



## skyRose (Aug 14, 2013)

I do not think it is a good idea.
It is something risky and has a bad effect with it.
Would not be a good choice at all.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, I use Frontline on my pregnant and lactating bitches. Frontline I believe is the only one tested for the usage on bitches and puppies under 6 weeks. It is also what my vet recommends.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes, it's tested safe for pregnant and lactating dogs. However, I time the monthly application either two weeks prior to whelping or two weeks after whelping and make sure the product is completely dry on the skin before putting pups with dam to nurse.


----------

